
Microsoft reportedly working on a new lightweight browser for Windows 10 - mpwh
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/12/29/microsoft-reportedly-working-new-lightweight-browser-windows-10/
======
byoung2
Why not just ship with Chrome?

